# site submission



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

i have finished building a site for a friends wedding organizer business...
http://www.wed-dinetouches.com/
the URL has been active with a site for 4months but google havent indexed it yet?
Ive only recently uploaded the new site with metatag info and submitted the URL
how long does it take usually?

also

is there anything else I can/should do to get the site indexed/advertised?

thanks


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have a robots.txt file?

There may be permissions in therer that restrict googles "bots" from indexing your site.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

You can add your URL to be Indexed by Google by using the following link.

http://www.google.com/addurl/?continue=/addurl


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

i dont have a robots.txt file
but the METATAG contains this:

that is just in new site - i submitted URL about 5 days ago


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Well you should add a robots.txt file to your root directory to permit.

Like if you want to disallow the "Googlebot" access to the entire site you would use this code in the robots.txt file

User-Agent: Googlebot
Disallow: /

If you want to allow "googlebot" try this code.

User-agent: Googlebot
Allow: /


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

User-agent: Googlebot
Allow: /

in a text file named "robots.txt" - uploaded to the public_html root folder (where all my html files are)

Thanks for that mate - will the robots NOT index it if its not there like?

I had the site hosted on my free 110Mb account at first but google indexed it within 6 days (and i didnt even submit the URL) so I submitted URL removal (which they done in 24hours) and now await them to crawl the site at its proper URL - http://www.wed-dinetouches.com

is there any other things I can do/try?

thanks


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Well the robots.txt file only ensures permissions to "well-behaved" bots. It tells them which directories they can access and what they can index.

Usually submitting your site with the URL previously stated take about 1-2 hours for them to recieve and approve the submission but takes atleast 24-48 hours to implement. (That's what I have been told.)

My guess is that when you had put in a request to remove the URL that happened successfully and now....a couple of days later you are trying to submit the same URL?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

no its a totally diff URL - its been MORE than 48 hours since i submitted the URL - ive also verified the site is mine AND submitted a basic sitemap - google have been to the site TWICE (sitemap , verification) and still wont log it....


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

My guess is that they only index site twice a week or month, you should search how long it is between intervals when google indexes the sites.

I am sure you have correctly submitted the sites.
Just check how long it takes to get google to index the site.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

what it is this friend of mine has had http://www.wed-dinetouches.com for 4 months (with old site on it - no links - no url submission - nothing so can expect it not getting crawled) then I started building one to replace it but instead of uploading to her host I used my free one so she could see how much I'd done and what she'd like changed etc - during those 6 days on my URL (paulbartley.110mb.com) google had crawled and indexed the site (without URL submision or metatags) - so in response to that I submitted a URL removal for paulbartley.110mb.com then closed the account and just uploaded the site to HER URL (www.wed-dinetouches.com) - this was 5 days ago - when I uploaded it it has Metatag info and submitted HER URL (www.wed-dinetouches.com) to google and yahoo - but nothings come about yet

- I was just surprised that with no submissions or links to my 110mb.com site google find it and index it within days BUT 5 days after submitting the other URL (and uploading the site to that url) theres no indexing - ive even verified the site is mine with google and added a sitemap (which shows just the index page) but google still has indexed the site...

I guess I just have to wait - google cant tell which HOST theyre using can they? - if so do google have a list of hosts they dont index URLs if theyre hosted by them??


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, Well just try to keep everything the same, they same way you had it on yours and wait a couple of days.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

the only diff is METATAG info BUT ive got the same tag info on my snadge site and google have indexed that in LESS THAN 24 HOURS - my google-webmaster-dashboard tells me google havent indexed the site nor have they found any errors yet - so basically they HAVE come across the links to the site and have logged the name within posts etc but havent actually crawled the site and indexed it.... i submitted an online generated sitemap - do you think that may be the cause?
http://www.wed-dinetouches.com/sitemap.xml

google have indexed my new site http://snadge.110mb.com/
(i can search "snadge web design" which is related in the metatags - i get 1st result)

BUT - they still havent logged wed-dinetouches AND they have crawled sites with links to it - if I type "wed-dinetouches.com" into google it shows links to all the forums ive mentioned it on including my new site 'snadge' but they have failed to crawl the site from the links???

I submitted snadge yesterday

Ive got a feeling that something is a miss here and its not going to get logged

EDIT:could it be cos all the links to pages are flashbuttons? i doubt it but just a thought?

EDIT: ive just changed the HTML as per googles requests here->http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=79812&query=indexing&topic=&type=

to

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

WED-DINE TOUCHES - For all Your Wedding Needs...

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body,td,th {
color: #FFFFFF;
font-size: 12px;
}
.style3 {
color: #999999;
font-weight: bold;
}
.style4 {color: #999999}
.style5 {color: #FFFFFF}
.style7 {color: #FFFFFF; font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; }
.style8 {color: #FFFF00; font-weight: bold; }
.style9 {color: #FFFF00}

does that look ok?


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks fine, I will try to email their technical department to see what they can do to help you. I don't expect a response from them this week but maybe next week.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks - ive been looking for an email address to google tech - but couldnt find one - i posted on google groups but no-one has answered....

thanks again


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have even verified the site with google-webmaster-tools but it says on one page they havent crawled/indexed any pages from the site and on another says "Googlebot crawls sites by following links from page to page. We had problems crawling the pages listed here, and as a result they won't be added to our index and will not appear in search results. Review the errors below and check any affected page for problems. For example, URLs not followed errors can be a clue that some of your pages contain content (such as rich media files or images) that Googlebot can't easily crawl, or that their URL structure is not Google-friendly. "

and at the bottom it says: We have no errors to report. We crawl regularly, so check back later to see updates.

so which is it>? it HAS or HASNT..???

Iam totally confused - Iam CONVINCED that there is summit up with the site and its to do with the links to the pages being in flash objects - thats said - before I uploaded it to its proper URL (www.wed-dinetouches.com) I had it hosted for a few days on my FREE host (110mb.com) and google indexed it thru that URL within days and I had to submit a URL removal for it - THEN I uploaded metatag info to the site and hosted it on its proper domain (www.wed-dinetouches.com) that my friend bought for it and submitted URL and Sitemap to google - 6 days on and nothings happening...

This is a business site so its most important that google/Yahoo/MSN need to index it

here is snippit of the index.html code:
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

WED-DINE TOUCHES - For all Your Wedding Needs...

here is snippit of the buttons code:

can anyone PLEASE help?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have since learned that the host COULD be using one TAINTED IP address to host hundreds or thousands of sites...

also - a robots.txt checker says that robot text you supplied is incorrect>?
http://www.searchenginepromotionhelp.com/m/robots-text-tester/robots-checker.php

Ive since removed robots.txt AND sitemap.xml


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

the hosts UK2.NET use apache web serving software and the account doesnt have a dedicated IP address - this SOUNDS like it may be sharing an IP with loads of other sites that have managed to get google banned


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

ive just been told that they could have blacklisted the content of the site when i submitted a URL removal for the 1st domain it was on...??? this is stupid if so because it means - cos i hosted my site on a temp host then moved it to its proper home then asked google to remove search results for the old domain i have to build a new complete different site?>???


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

well google havent indexed the new URL but they have crawled sites with links to it - ive a feeling the content is blacklisted due to my URL removal -

how would i go about fixing that? (apart from building an entirely new site?)


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

ive also submitted a new site : http://weddinetest.110mb.com/ lets see if google index this one within a few days - if they do before the ones i want indexed this will prove my theory that the content of the site is blacklisted


----------

